# FMAT: Edgar G. Sulite is the Founder of Lameco Eskrima



## Clark Kent (Jan 2, 2010)

*Edgar G. Sulite is the Founder of Lameco Eskrima
By Guro Dave Gould - 01-02-2010 02:55 PM
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

Jakeshinryu,

After receiving a private e-mail from you I am now deeply concerned as to what your motives are in what you have recently posted on this forum. However I am still unsure as to what you hope to accomplish by writing what you have written here. You wrote to me in a private e-mail:

*** " Hi Guro Dave! I'm a direct student of PG Helacrio "Jun" Sulite,Jr. of Arnis Sulite Philippines (SUDULA SYSTEM), the eldest brother of PG Edgar, who influenced him his eskrima career before settling in USA. 
LAMECO is a translation of PG Edgar to SUDULA abbreviation, a visayan dialect here in mindanao phils. which means SUOD DUOL LAYO, SUOD=close range/corto, DUOL=medium range/medio, LAYO=long range/largo." ***

Just because something translates itself as "Long-Medium-Close" this does not make it "Lameco Eskrima". It only means that the two systems share a common acronym. Which has absolutey no bearing on the components, techniques, philosophies and combative concepts that each is uniquely made up of.

"Arnisudula" is not "Lameco Eskrima" and "Lameco Eskrima" is not "Arnisudula". They are as uniqe and different from one another as are the two brothers; Helcrio Sulite Jr. and Edgar G. Sulite who created them individualy. Are there similarities as each of these men shared at least 3 common Instructors (Helacrio Sulite Sr., Jose D. Caballero and Leo Tortal gaje jr.)? I am sure that there would have to be some similarities to a minimal deree. But not remotely enough to declare that the two systems are identical in everyway and that both are one, this would be absurd!

As I see it these two brothers and two systems are comparitive to two brothers growing up in the same household and learning the same language and principles from the same parents. However at some point in time the way that one will phrase what he wants to communicate will be slightly different than the other based on individual understanding and preference, as well one may swear and one may not, one may choose to be very conversational and the other may choose to be quiet, again based on individual preference and identy. 

Like wise two individuals can share the same parents growing up in the same environment being introduced to the same values and moral code yet one may stray and become a thief and choose to live in the underbelly of the society and the other will choose to live a righteous life obeying the laws of our creator and never reverting to criminal activity. Based entirely on individual perception, understanding and conviction of the principles which make up who we are as unique individuals.

The following is what Edgar G. Sulite wrote in his first book; "The Secrets of Arnis" (circa 1985):

" My eldest brother, the first born of the family, Helacrio Sulite Jr., acted as my second teacher in the absence of my father. Like the elder Sulite he kept a close watch in my development as an Arnis fighter and has helped me build up my self-confidense. With this familiar background plus my close association with numerous Masters I was able to gather enough first hand information and compare the existing techniques, and pick up the most salient features which I integrate in my own system of fighting".

This is consistant with what Edgar G. Sulite has always stated and it is more believable as the father would be the first teacher and the eldest brother would act as second teacher to the younger sibling in the absence of his father. This is high praise from the younger brother; Edgar G. Sulite concerning his eldest brother. From what he wrote in his first book as well as his third, Helacrio Sulite Jr. was not wronged but rather given high praise and acknowledgement for his influence on Edgar G. Sulite.

But to say that "Lameco Eskrima" is really "Arnisudula" is an insult and a blemish on the memory of Edgar G. Sulite. I hope to god that this is not the case and if it is I can only hope that Helacrio Sulite Jr. is not advocating this, as that would be a grave insult and sign of utter disrespect to the legacy and memory of his younger sibling to the highest degree.

You also wrote in your private e-mail: 

*** " We know that Lameco practitioners now are disintegrating if im not mistaken. Their are few things that PG EDgar did not learn from his brother of which i learn and enjoy it now. Sad to say that PG Edgar did not recognize his Brother as his real teacher who influenced him much before he left for manila and in USA. 
If you want to upgrade your LAMECO knowledge, feel free to visit PG "Jun" Sulite Jr here in Ozamiz City Philippines or contact PG Sulite in his mobile ############. or open my friendster account jakeshinryu@yahoo.com so that you can see the picture of PG "Jun" Sulite,JR.,the 1979 International arnis champion." ***

First off Lameco Eskrima is still very strong, I can assure you and everyone else reading this that Lameco Eskrima is not "disintegrating" as you claim! We, the Recognized Standard Bearers and "Backyard Group" of Edgar G. Sulite are still very much active. We may not be prostituting the system as most would want but we are very secluded in whom we choose as students and the selection of future teachers who will one day be charged to propagate this knowledge to future generations to come. Fear not, the system is still being taught on an International level and it is still very much sought after by those in the know.

As far as me "upgrading" my knowledge in "Lameco Eskrima" there is nothing that you or your group can share with me in that regard as you are training in "Arnisudula" and have no concept of Lameco Eskrima as Edgar G. Sulite knew and taught it to us his fraternal family. So I thankfully decline your offer. If for what ever reason, one day in the future I should decide to take up "Arnisudula" I may consider your offer to train with Helacrio Sulite Jr. 

Which leaves me with this point. If it is true what you are claiming why did Helacrio Sulite Jr. not address this issue right away when Lameco Eskrima was created in 1981? Why did he not take up his argument with an international audience when he was interviewed in 1985 for the book "Secrets of Arnis"? Why did he not make mention of this in his interview in 1989 for the book "The Masters of Arnis, Kali & Eskrima"? Why wait until after the International success of Lameco Eskrima some 29 yrs after its inception and almost 13 years after the death of Edgar G. Sulite to make these claims? 

A few years ago I had to deal with these same claims on this same forum from a very notable Master from the philippines and it was just as distasteful then as this attempt is now. Why is it so hard for some to leave the dead to rest in peace! Again I have only heard of great things about Helacrio Sulite Jr. up until you posted on this forum that is, but if what you are saying is correct and that Helacrio Sulite Jr. is knowledgeable of and supports your claims I am simply appalled that this would surface now, true or not. The dead can not defend themselves in the land of the living, but be assured that the students who knew Edgar G. Sulite best as a teacher, a mentor and a best friend will not allow anyone, whoever they may be to blemish his good name and reputation. 

My only intention here is to keep the record clear and not to allow anyone to assassinate the character and good reputation of my Instructor, Mentor and Friend; Edgar G. Sulite. May he finally rest in Peace!!!

Regards,
Guro Dave Gould.


Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------

